# Difference between 4/4 and 4/2 one bedroom at Panama City (RCI)?



## littlestar (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi All,

I booked a one bedroom at Wyndham Panama City Beach through RCI on an exchange.  Some of the one bedrooms showed as 4/4 and some as 4/2's.  Does anyone know what the difference is between the two or is there any difference?  I booked the 4/4. 

Thanks.


----------



## Free2Roam (Oct 3, 2013)

I believe the 4/4 has 2 bathrooms.


----------



## Ron2 (Oct 3, 2013)

The difference usually is in the beds. The 4/2 has a king size bed in the bedroom plus a queen sleeper sofa in the living area. The 4/4 is labeled as a 1-BR Deluxe with a king bed and 2 baths. It is very odd to have 2 baths in a 1-BR but that’s what the chart says. Usually Deluxe refers to baths with whirlpool tubs but not in this case. The standard meaning of 4/2 or 4/4 is "Max. Occupancy/Privacy" again not in this case unless the sleeper sofa is in the bedroom.


----------



## ansmiley (Oct 3, 2013)

According to Wyndham Panama City site they both have King bed and Queen sleeper sofa.  The difference as FreeIn2010 said is that the 4/4 has 2 bathrooms and the 4/2 has 1 bathroom.  The 4/4 is a slightly bigger unit square footage wise as a result.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't know this property specifically but 4/4 sometimes mean 1 bathroom with 2 doors so it can be accessed directly from the bedroom and also from outside of the bedroom, so no one has to go through an area where someone else is sleeping to get inside the bathroom.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies.  I read some of the RCI reviews and some reviewers talk about bunk beds in the hallway, too.  I wonder if all 1 bedrooms have the bunk beds or just some of the units. Interesting. 

I'm reading comments about noise because of tile floors. Also, I see comments about the master bedroom being on the street side in the one bedrooms. Makes me think I might need to take earplugs just in case.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 3, 2013)

I think I figured the bunk bed thing out.  On Wyndham's site there are two floor plans for the one bedrooms. Looks like the deluxe 1 bedroom floor plan has bunk beds in the hallway, 2 bathrooms, and a sleeper couch in the living room. 

Now, whether 4/4 on RCI's site equals deluxe, I don't know.


----------



## cassvilleokie (Oct 3, 2013)

The easiest way to read the 4/4 and 4/2 is that the unit will sleep 4 with 4 private and sleep 4 with 2 private


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 3, 2013)

cassvilleokie said:


> The easiest way to read the 4/4 and 4/2 is that the unit will sleep 4 with 4 private and sleep 4 with 2 private



I've always wondered how a 1 br 4/4 sleeps 4 privately when one of the beds is a sofa bed or Murphy's bed in the living area.

There must be more to it than what you're saying and I'm thinking the bathroom set up may explain it.


----------



## cassvilleokie (Oct 3, 2013)

Unless they consider the hallway with the bunkbeds private then that would be it, not sure I would


----------



## scootr5 (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm sure I've read something previously about the distinction being each sleeping area having its own bathroom to be considered private.


----------



## TSPam (Oct 4, 2013)

HI, 
I always understood it to mean that access to the bathroom is private like someone else said. So there would be a door from the living room to the bathroom and a separate door from the master to the bathroom


----------



## Designerd (Oct 6, 2013)

*Bunk beds - 1 Bedroom*

Hi,
I stayed over labor day.  I had 2 - 1 bedrooms book since my mom came.  1 bedroom had the bunk beds in the hall.  Cute if you have older kids, but my daughter would stay in them because it dark in the hall and there's no TV. The room with the bunk bed takes up space in the bathroom.  This set-up has only 1 entrance into the bathroom from the bedroom.  The bunk beds make a smaller bathroom as well.

The 1 Bedroom without the bunk beds has 2 entrances into the bathroom and it is much bigger in size.  I preferred this option since most kids will want to look at TV and not be in a dark hall.  The concept is cute but they should have built a mini TV so that the kids could watch.  Also, I didn't want everyone walking through my room to go to the bathroom.  

**Also the bedroom in the 1bedroom (both set-ups) is on the back side (street side) of the hotel, not facing the beach.  I didn't have any problems with noise and had one room closer to elevator and one further away).  On 6th and 9th floors. 

*Hope you have fun!


----------



## jeffwill (Oct 7, 2013)

The last post has it right.  A one bedroom one bath means everyone has to go through the bedroom to use the bathroom.  Both units have bunk beds.  The two bath units sleep six.  GREAT for family's with kids or for renting. 

 Also good for 3 generation vacations.  Grands sleep in the bedroom, kids on the bunks (top mattress on the floor), and Mom & Pop on probably the most comfortable sleeper couch in the Wyndham system.  Parents are the last to go to sleep and make coffee first thing in the morning.  They can also crack the balcony door and listen to the surf.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks.


----------

